# Adding a sensor to a Brookshire VSA software setup



## Moe Lar (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi 
I am trying to plan an animatronic project that uses Brookshire VSA software and a Parallax Servo Controller (USB). Can anyone tell me how add a motion sensor to the setup to act as an activating device?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

VSA does not accept any type of sensors, but take a look at Helmsman (in my signature).


----------

